# A good hose - 100 ft.



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

I am looking for a good 100ft hose this season. My previous attempts with expandable hoses precariously failed. Looking for something that will last. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Project Farm did a test a while back. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1m0YTxBKqE&t=752s

The Continental rubber hose I got 3 years back is still holding strong so I bought another one recently for the backyard. I've had bad luck with 1 of 2 different expandable hose so far getting clogged and spitting out sticky white rubber/plastic that's clogging by sprinkler and sprayer, but based on the PF review I going to give the Aqua Joe a try. I like having both a heavy duty and lightweight one around for different purposes.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Continental and goodyear last years for me in the texas heat without any deterioration. They roll with ease and store well. They do not harden and stay in the coiled position like many do. The fittings are excellent. I use them at work. They are worth the money.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Also look at Underhill hoses and the Eley hoses are very nice too.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Friends, thanks for all the recommendations. I will review.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Craftsman 100ft rubber hoses are good. I've got a couple and they wind up nicely on the Eley hose reel.


----------



## VGKlawnguy (Mar 25, 2021)

Flexzilla


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

i've upgraded to both the Ely and Flexzilla over the past couple years. both are worth their respective prices. the connections on the Ely are the absolute best i've seen, which is what you expect from Ely. the Flexzilla is also nice. the florescent green color isnt my favorite so i keep it somewhat out of sight. i also found that mice like the chew it.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

There is a good thread in the irrigation section, yes

Search 'hose recommendations' should pull it. ( I tried a copy link twice and failed )


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I absolutely love the Flexzilla hoses.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Thank you all for the feedback.


----------

